# What is it ? 4 hole plug on 9.5 KVA generator



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

A friend picked up a petrol driven 9.5 kva generator from a sale..

The big orange connector box has a flip up clear lid 
with four evenly spaced holes for the 'plug' to push into.. 

We don't recognise the plug ?

Maybe someone with sparky know how might have a clue..

What would push into such a connection ?

It's a nice looking bit of gear.. we are looking to run a welder from it..
Thinking to remove the connector and replace it with a regular fitting..

Any takers.. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a hunch that the 4 prong plug outlet on your generator is to connect your genset to a transfer switch to power your house in case of a power outage. It should supply 120/240 volts, or at least it does up here in the great white north! If it's a local genset, it could be 230/415, just not familiar with things down under. 
Here in Canada our electrical service provides 240 volts split between two buss bars. That way you have 120 volts on each side for house hold power requirements, and if you need, you can also feed 240 volts for things like welders, clothes driers, electric baseboard heaters and stoves for example. I think you would need to wire a four wire cable into a transfer switch that you could plug into your generator in case of a power outage. The transfer switch is required to isolate the incoming power line when using a generator so that you don't back feed the mains and zap some poor bugger out on the power line doing repairs!


----------



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks, yes it may be a transfer.. I'll re-post when we know for sure what it is.. with a pic if I can do that .


----------



## FerretHead (Dec 8, 2015)

That is a 3 phase outlet, lets you run even bigger gear.


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

I doubt it is 3ph on a generator that small. Most generators that size have a receptacle like that. It would be two 120v legs, one neutral and one safety ground . That would allow 120 and 240, if you were going to run a 240 welder that would be the one you want. It should have two slots the same size, those would be the 120 legs, then one larger slot would be the neutral, and one with a notch would be the safety ground (earth).


----------

